# best way to hitch out of new Orleans west?



## isaiah (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey all I'm looking for the best way to head west out of new Orleans! Any suggestions would help_! I'm hitchhiking!_


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 10, 2020)

Truck stop outside slidell has treated me well. I know not exactly in nola but there should be a way to bus it there.


----------



## Koala (Nov 12, 2020)

Megabus is usually cheap into texas if you have like $10/15


----------



## isaiah (Nov 13, 2020)

More like 65


Koala said:


> Megabus is usually cheap into texas if you have like $10/15


----------



## Koala (Nov 13, 2020)

Damn yeah I forgot bus prices are up during COVID cause they're only booking the buses half capacity @isaiah


----------



## daveycrockett (Nov 15, 2020)

Koala said:


> Damn yeah I forgot bus prices are up during COVID cause they're only booking the buses half capacity @isaiah


Easiest way is to hop a bus to baton rouge stay on bus keep yer head down they may miss you and you can get further.. Once you hit Beaumont Baytown your good. 20 bucks. Forego your daily needs/beer and hop that bus. Rideshare craigslist. Slidell truckstop people are kinda weary. If your going west of the 35 take the 20 through midland Odessa instead of 10 west of San Antonio. New Orleans is easy enough to get cash you can do it. There's other ways on public transport message me if you want hitched every state in us.


----------



## daveycrockett (Nov 15, 2020)

havent been on in a few yrs. Just hitched Seattle to Maine to Miami Past few months. been traveling 25 yrs. K


----------

